# Flowerhorn breeding



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got a RED TEXAS FLOWERHORN(not sure?)yesterday and I thought it is a male. Actually she is a girl and starts to dance with my male right after inserted into the tank. I am quite happy as a female with a hump head would worth more than a male. Hopefully they can breed successfully and I can make a fortune.:lol:


----------



## DiscusGroup6 (Jan 20, 2012)

so,, they lay eggs?


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

not yet. still waiting.


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm very interested as I'm doing a similar project; they lay eggs, but they always turn white.


----------

